# Shuttle SS40G Mini-System

## ccfpark

Has anyone setup Gentoo on this system?  I'm planning on building a little entertainment box with DVD-ROM and an ATI TV Wonder.  Anyone else have any luck along these lines or know of any pitfalls with this hardware setup?

----------

## Steve Folta

Sorry for the incredibly late reply.  I hope this helps someone...

There were two major snags in getting this system to work.  The first was that it couldn't find PCI.  To solve that, type "kernel pci=bios" at the boot prompt that you get when you boot off the Gentoo CD, and make sure to include "pci=bios" in your kernel options when setting up Grub (or Lilo or whatever).

The other big problem was that X didn't like the SiS 740 graphics chip.  It took two or three days of Google searching, but I finally found the web page of the guy who writes SiS drivers for Linux.  He's got an updated one that does work.  http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsis630.shtml.  I just used the precompiled one.  You only need the X driver; you don't need the framebuffer driver ("sisfb") unless you want it.

I'm not running a DVD-ROM or a TV Wonder, though.

----------

## pjp

Thanks for the info.  I've been eyeing one of these systems.  Let us know what you think of its capabilites as an 'entertainment box'.  Mine would mainly be for music.

----------

## pgray

It's also worth mentioning that I can't get X to start in anything higher or lower than 1024x768.  At least things are NICE AND BIG on my 19" monitor...GRRRRRRRRRRR......

pgray

----------

